# What ROM are you running?



## GotMurph84

*What ROM are you running? (Updated with POLL)*​
CyanogenMod 7239.56%Liquid Thunderbread 94.95%OMGB / OMFGB 126.59%Das BAMF 2815.38%Gingeritis 2111.54%Synergy 105.49%Other...3016.48%


----------



## GotMurph84

Hey, I'm a statistics junky and just wanted to get a general feel of what the majority is running. I know it mainly comes down to preference for most, but maybe I could do better than my current ROM? Just list your ROM and Kernel. (Or vote up top...)


----------



## JB2005

MIUI and whatever kernel dfgas put with it.


----------



## jr313

Im running OMGB with the latest kangbang kernel. Straight AOSP for me no gimmicks.


----------



## SUB-dawg

here's my setup:

Tesla Coil GB RC3
dreamKernel: latest ver.
MR2 OTA radio


----------



## mcmillanje

Cm7 on imoseyon's newest kernel. Runs like a champ!


----------



## bL33d

thunderbread 2.2 
IMO 3.51 kernel


----------



## elrichmeister

Running stripped bamf 2.1 , with stock kernal. I love aosp roms, but I couldn't get netflix or tethering to work correctly


----------



## want a droid

Gingeritis 3D v1.0 Beta 2
Imo's 3.4.0


----------



## evilmunkeh

OMFGB
2.3.4
2.6.35.13-OMFGB+
[email protected] #3

Loving the ASOPness


----------



## Droid_Evo_8

mcmillanje said:


> Cm7 on imoseyon's newest kernel. Runs like a champ!


Same here, except on whatever kernel CM7 comes with. :android-smile:


----------



## HalosGhost

CM7.1 RC1.2
KangBang 0.8
MR2 Official Radio
368/1516 Smartass

Interesting to know actually. I figured most people were on CM.

Posted from my own Mecha.


----------



## sk8

Synergy
Ziggys kernel


----------



## finch

Right now i'm back to old faithful. BAMF Remix 1.8.6


----------



## crwallace2

Das BAMF Sense 3.0 RC 4.9, with included kernel. I should probably try a few more out since this is the first non-stock Rom I have used (Just rooted last week) but it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## iryman

OMFGB, feeling it out.liking it so far

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid DOES!!

Das BAMF RC4.9
Imoysen kernel
Untouchable themed skin
Inverted market, Google+, Facebook, and Gtalk
Untouchable Slacker, Wireless Tether, and Pandora

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## starscreamxb

Running Dad BAMF rc5 Sense 3,0 
Using R3ds urban theme


----------



## wwjdd44

Liquid ThunderBread 2.3
IMO 3.5.2 interactivex
.0704w_2,.0703_2r radio


----------



## devilman30

Droid DOES!! said:


> Das BAMF RC4.9
> Imoysen kernel
> Untouchable themed skin
> Inverted market, Google+, Facebook, and Gtalk
> Untouchable Slacker, Wireless Tether, and Pandora
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


Aloha,

Where can I get your untouchable themed skin for 4.9? Please share.

Mahalo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## weezin9980

Running cm7 
Stock kernal from layerdaddy.

Dont know enough yet to mess around with voltage settings on kernels. Im learning though


----------



## BurnOne

Latest Synergy nightly with Ziggy Kernel.


----------



## sonami

"want a droid said:


> Gingeritis 3D v1.0 Beta 2
> Imo's 3.4.0


Ditto, with burst theme and clock mod

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## rycheme

CM7 with default kernel and Synergy theme. The only thing I miss about Sense is the keyboard.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CheetahHeel

Just started running omfgb with the kang bang kernel. Was on BAMF and will probably flash around a lot since I'm still fairly new to the phone.

Huge thanks to all the devs.


----------



## digit

finch said:


> Right now i'm back to old faithful. BAMF Remix 1.8.6


Same Here. Love that rom


----------



## DrewM25

Cm7 1.3 with drods kernel. Its running like a champ.


----------



## ocbooger

Synergy 7/22 nightly

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2

rycheme said:


> CM7 with default kernel and Synergy theme. The only thing I miss about Sense is the keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


register @ gimpsta.com/themer and u can make your own keyboard installable apk. I made one that was exact copy o the sense keyboard and I feel pretty comfortable with it....BTW

using:

CM7
Slayher's built-in Kernel - OnDemandX 245min/1113max
the 2.xxxxx radio that chingy leaked


----------



## GotMurph84

Bump.


----------



## sonami

Currently on gingeritis 3d with the burst theme and green clock mod. I have nandroids of bamf 3.0, honeybread 2.0, and gingeritis 3d that I switch around to from time to time. I like trying different roms, I make nandroids with the ones I like.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ruddogg

das BAMF Gingerbread RC4.9

was running

das BAMF Froyo 1.8.6 - fastest slickest daily driver ROM.


----------



## razor2006

Gingeritis v1.2

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jacobk

keep flipflopping between
newest cm7 - where my phone idle eats up >50% of my battery and my phones earpiece volume is so low its unusable
and
newest das bamf gb - where the display eats up 50% of my battery when my brightness is at 15% but at least i can hear


----------



## Droid DOES!!

devilman30 said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Where can I get your untouchable themed skin for 4.9? Please share.
> 
> Mahalo
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It's not ready to be released just yet but it won't be long at all 

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## Droid DOES!!

jacobk said:


> newest das bamf gb - where the display eats up 50% of my battery when my brightness is at 15% but at least i can hear


You do realize that doesn't mean anything is wrong, right?

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## sonami

Yea, my display takes up like 75% all the time, and it always will. Nothing comes close to sucking up as much juice as the screen, no matter how low you set it or how little you use it.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Droid DOES!!

sonami said:


> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Greatest sig ever!!!!! Hahaha!!

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## EggoEspada

Running CM7 and love it. I like Sense and BAMF, but it just uses up too much memory. So CM7 (AOSP) is where I'll stay put till MIUI is released.


----------



## TDubKong

Only one using an old Froyo I guess lol. I have tweaked it and changed it a bit but I am using Sofa Chicken ROM by shelooga. MR2 radio and whatever kernel he included with it. I just found one I liked after using so many different ones and playing with them. And after I changed the battery mod and a few other things I like it.


----------



## Bimmer323

CM7, pretty much every version that's been out.
Slayers kernel stock, but I've run them all, and they are all fantastic.
MR2.75

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------



## Little Green Robot

Cm7.1 rc1.3


----------



## GoldenCyn

The signature says it all

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D 1.0 beta VI using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## midnight assassin

Synergy nightly.


----------



## julesism

CM7 1.3
Tiamat 1.0.3
268/1036 SMARTASS
7-17-11 Radio leak that chingy51o posted


----------



## GotMurph84

"julesism said:


> CM7 1.3
> Tiamat 1.0.3
> 268/1036 SMARTASS
> 7-17-11 Radio leak that chingy51o posted


What's Tiamat?


----------



## razor2006

"GotMurph84 said:


> What's Tiamat?


Kernel

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lambda

Just switched over to BAMF 3 RC 4.9 this morning.


----------



## sonami

"Droid DOES!! said:


> Greatest sig ever!!!!! Hahaha!!
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


Thanks, lol

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## julesism

GotMurph84, here ya go -> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1757-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11


----------



## rycheme

rafaelvelasquez2 said:


> register @ gimpsta.com/themer and u can make your own keyboard installable apk. I made one that was exact copy o the sense keyboard and I feel pretty comfortable with it....


Tried that, didn't work for me


----------



## GotMurph84

Bump.


----------



## razor2006

Gingeritis v1.2 with the leaked radio from the base the ROM is built from.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dharel1705

Liquid Thunderbread with Imoseyon's latest lean kernel. MR2 radio.


----------



## z28 justin

Right now I have the latest CM7 with stock kernel and newest radio leak from 7-17. I'm also a huge fan of Das Bamf Remix 2.1 but wanted to try something a little lighter. OMFGB is something else I've tried and enjoyed.


----------



## mandog202

Gingeritis 3D 1.0 beta 6 
and OMFGB on the SD card with boot manager


----------



## lambda

Stock ROM, debloated.


----------



## sonami

Gingeritis 3d beta 6, ziggys kernel and chingys newest radio leak

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## cowisland

Liquid Thunderbread 2.5 with stock Tiamat kernel, 192-1036 ondemand governor, 0704 radio, battery life is pretty good, not as good as BAFM 1.8.6, but the ROM is super stable!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## gtv6tuscani

CM7 RC 1.4
Imoseyon 3.5.8
Chingy's 704w radio


----------



## lu270bro

CM7
A mix of 5 themes rolled into 1
Tiamat 1.04
2. 75 Radios
TWRP Recovery

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## kc0r8y

Gingeritis 3D VI beta with the leaked radio from the base the ROM is built from.


----------



## MrKleen

Das Bamf 4.9


----------



## shaggy5991

Signature says it all


----------



## GotMurph84

Bump


----------



## buffster

Running CM7 1.4
nerozehl dream kernel
1408/368 INTERACTIVEX
"wicked happy...."


----------



## cubarican84

Chingys Gingeritis 1.2.1! Unbelievable ROM! Not joking. Battery life incredible. Smooth too. Running ADW EX and could care less about Sense.


----------



## AciD_LingK

My daily driver:
Cm7 rc1.5.2
Stock kernel
Official OTA MR2 radio
Love this build. Tried a bunch and keep coming back. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Caimbrie

When I still had my TB I used CM7.


----------



## itsTreyG

CM 7 1.5.2

But it changes every week. =)


----------



## chykal

uber BAMF


----------



## lambda

Skyraider Zeus Preview, loving it


----------



## ramcharger1979

lambda said:


> Skyraider Zeus Preview, loving it


Me too, it's sweet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

CM7 1.5.2
Imoseyon's lean Kernel (OC/UV via terminal emulator)
Leaked radio- 1.46.00.0704w_2, 0.01.76.0703_2r
ADW EX Launcher
I know it's right because I don't think about flashing a new rom every night


----------



## Rob90262

Gingeritis first time flashing this ROM hope its good


----------



## Bill3508

LTB 2.6
Tiamat 1.04 viped -50mv
Chingy leaked radio


----------



## cubarican84

Gingeritits 1.2.1 w/ADW EX as my Desktop is my main ROM. Then for an AOSP fix, running AO5PTH3ORY and Liquid 2.6 on my SD card with boot manager. A simple reboot and within 2 min I can switch back and forth. Gingeritis is UNBELIEVABLE tho. With Ziggys kernal I have seen ridiculous battery life


----------



## GotMurph84

"lambda said:


> Skyraider Zeus Preview, loving it


I just flashed it. This is epic stuff


----------



## MikereDD

OMFGB nightlies for mecha and Imoseyon's latest kernel

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Admann

Running a custom CM7
Leaked radio 1.46.00.0704w_2, 0.01.76.0703_2r


----------



## g00s3y

Skyraider Zeus, nice, smooth, great "preview". Always been a fan of ihtfp69 roms, Skyraider on the INC was amazing.


----------



## nedenspreden

Latest CM7 and IMO lean kernal. Battsaver and ondemandx. 
Official MR2 radio and ADW EX.


----------



## haplyrootd2

Das Bamf Sense 3.0 4.9 A great rom with a few tweaks.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

OMFGB with included kernel and official radio.
Best ROM ever. My battery life is phenomenal. Will be using this until the RIL is working on Vicious MIUI.


----------



## OnlyZuul

Gingeritis 3D v1.0 Beta VII
Ziggy built in kernel
OTA MR2


----------



## orkillakilla

Gingeritis 1.2.1 with ziggy's latest kernel and the latest ota radio.


----------



## midnight assassin

Theoryaosp 1.3.1
When I feel like sense I like synergy.


----------



## hrdnhvy

DAS bamf Uber bamf Preview #2 & 1/2, Stock kernel, .0704w_2 radio + some of my own experimental memory manager tweaks..


----------



## Grnlantern79

HTC ThunderBolt - PUR3A05PTH3ORY V1.3.1X - GB 2.3.5 - KERNEL: 2.6.35.13 imoseyon Cooked In By Th3ORY - Radio .0627
Don't Have This ROM??? WHY??? Get IT! AWESOME!!!!

I wont be changing for quite some time, my phone loves this ROM, great battery, great call volume, faster 3G than stock, GREAT ROM!!!



GotMurph84 said:


> Hey, I'm a statistics junky and just wanted to get a general feel of what the majority is running. I know it mainly comes down to preference for most, but maybe I could do better than my current ROM? Just list your ROM and Kernel. I'll start...
> 
> Liquid Thunderbread 2.3 AOSP
> imoseyon 3.3.4
> 245/1222 interactive


----------



## johnson90512

I'm running the das bamf 4.9 most badass ROM


----------



## Droid DOES!!

Uber BAMF

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## onyx_64

I wish the OP converted this thread to a POLL. much simpler way for a feedback.


----------



## Zierm

Cm7 1.5.2 on stock kernal with mr2 ota radio


----------



## GotMurph84

onyx_64 said:


> I wish the OP converted this thread to a POLL. much simpler way for a feedback.


DONE. I should have done that initially. Thanks!

BUMP (Poll added!)


----------



## goosevf1b

I was running uber bamf before but not im running gingeritis just for the nexus theme


----------



## villae81

G3D VII
Ziggy built in kernel
1267/368 - smartass
1867 quadrant


----------



## djj624

Liquid gingersense 1.6.


----------



## ericatomars23

ThunderStickGB 1.5.6

It's far from the best, I don't love it and Im learning to hate it more and more. I will be changing it soon.


----------



## headcheese

Cm7!!


----------



## ThunderStick

Google rom stats, adlx from xda developers has a website that breaks down rom usage stats for alot of roms. Clearly cyanogen, das and omfg have this market cornered, although not everyone or every rom participates in this. 
But it is a very cool tool if your looking fire stats. I am also a numbers junkie.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## movielover76

Gingeritis 1.2.1 best gb rom I've ran


----------



## mg386

Cm7 latest.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank

Skyraider Zeus Preview. Running like a champ!


----------



## waryoverlord

CM7 latest!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Cm7 ftw!!!


----------



## websterzx10r1

I am running Showdown 1.0 with his Showdown kernel #2 on my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## fatboy97

I've run several of them from the list, including different versions of each like a 2.1 version than a 3.0 version... mostly all Gingerbread ROMs... Sense to AOSP ROMs... currently I'm running Gingeritis VII, but I would be back on CM7 again soon.


----------



## lowrenttechguy

OMFGB 1.3.1 8/12 nightly with kangbang 1.0 BFS kernel.

Sent by way of carrier pidgeon.


----------



## sqldroidx

Loving Kobes3D...

Loving My Rooted Thunderbolt Made Even Better By Great Developers


----------



## dragonsanus

I love the speed of AOSP but no flash in browser is a no go. I'm currently on Das Bamf 1.8.6 because I heard the battery life was great. So far so good.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

SkyRaider Zeus. I tried all the Sense Roms, Zeus is simply the best (IMO)


----------



## miketoasty

dragonsanus said:


> I love the speed of AOSP but no flash in browser is a no go. I'm currently on Das Bamf 1.8.6 because I heard the battery life was great. So far so good.


But, we have flash in browser. The fix has been out for a while now.


----------



## Voldroid

Running Skyraider Zeus Preview. Fast, smooth and great battery so far.


----------



## websterzx10r1

Can't wait for something from CM7. Am i the only Evo 3D user in this forum geez


----------



## irtechneo

Uber BAMF for me. I love sense and this ROM is stellar. My battery life is amazing with this ROM too.


----------



## Scorch

CM7 and I am absolutely LOVING IT! Sitting at 58% battery at 8:25 and the phone has been off the charger for exactly 12 hours! Usually I would be below 30% at this time and usage! And this thing is stupid fast!


----------



## WBMc36

CM7 with stock kernel, sometimes imo's kernel. I don't run anything else ever.


----------



## hrdnhvy

Sense Rom: das BAMF uber 2.5

AOSP: Liquid Thunderbread 2.6


----------



## kci

I run whatever the most recent CM7 is at the time, stock kernel.


----------



## lambda

websterzx10r1 said:


> Can't wait for something from CM7. Am i the only Evo 3D user in this forum geez


Probably.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## shaggy5991

Running AO5PTH5ORY 1.4X best rom ive run so far been running it since it came out


----------



## haplyrootd2

I like sense so I am running BAMF Sense 3.0 RC4.9. So far the battery life is good and have had no major problems. I may try Uber BAMF when they finally get to the RC. I tried Cyanogen and didn't care for it but everyone has their preferences and that is what makes everyone an individual.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

I thought I liked sense but turns out I don't haha...I rock CM7 on my tbolt and I have miui on all my other phones :O


----------



## TampaBayTbolt

Monolith Th3ory, most fluid sense rom there is, newer sense roms out already. Droid Th3ory usually puts out roms faster than nightly. I have found perfect balance between sense and performance.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

"websterzx10r1 said:


> Can't wait for something from CM7. Am i the only Evo 3D user in this forum geez


You're in the wrong forum. This is the thunderbolt forum


----------



## hille141

Stock CM7 overclocked to 1.4 ghz. Everything runs great.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mandog202

Just jumped over to BAMF 2.2 and am very thoroughly impressed. This ma be the smoothest running ROM i have ever installed on anything.


----------



## ewhitak

CM7 just seems to hate my phone. But like always liquids stuff runs great.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm on CM7 as I posted prior but I'm downloading SkyRaider Zeus Preview because it looks like the nicest smoothest Sense based ROM I've seen. Plus some of the features aren't in any other ROM and that intrigues me. Have my android of my current setup ready just in case though lol.


----------



## pcar1947

I am a 63 year old NOOB. Ran CM7 1.4 for 2 weeks and got spoiled(So Many features)! Tried Uber Bamf Last Friday. I gave it 4 days(and it was hard to give it 4 day) and now I am headed back to CM7.Uber ran Smooth but CM7 has so much to offer.
I tried to Overclock in uber , what a hassle!
I came from an unrooted Incredible and Uber looked the same!

CM Rocks with no hassle and many many features. Its like having a new TBOLT. I will find it hard to Unroot even if VZ issues GB 8312011!!!!


----------



## Droid DOES!!

pcar1947 said:


> I am a 63 year old NOOB. Ran CM7 1.4 for 2 weeks and got spoiled(So Many features)! Tried Uber Bamf Last Friday. I gave it 4 days(and it was hard to give it 4 day) and now I am headed back to CM7.Uber ran Smooth but CM7 has so much to offer.
> I tried to Overclock in uber , what a hassle!
> I came from an unrooted Incredible and Uber looked the same!
> 
> CM Rocks with no hassle and many many features. Its like having a new TBOLT. I will find it hard to Unroot even if VZ issues GB 8312011!!!!


Have you seen the BAMF Forums? There's more available for BAMF than any other ROM atm.

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm back on CM7. SkyRaider Zeus is a smooth Sense ROM but I'm addicted to CM7 lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## rajuabju

I've switched from Bamf 1.8.6 Remix to Gingeritis 1.2.1 (and now Dling'ing Gingeritis 1.3)...

CM7 for me just isnt cutting it, although I love it on my wife's Nexus S 4G.

But I really like Sense!

OMG cant believe I said that.


----------



## ViperZ28

Would have stayed with CM7 but without NFL Mobile I had to switch.


----------



## GotMurph84

Bump

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## HalosGhost

I, personally, love CM. Sense is terribad for me in every way, so AOSP-like is rockin'.

Everyone has their own opinions, but I'll likely stick with CM until a better AOSP ROM with more power comes along. But again, it's a personal thing 

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------

